# Very impressed !!!!



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds like a winner! Bring that big dog up to Madawaska for OAA this weekend.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry, in Toronto this weekend ! Need to get fitted for a upcoming Wedding and I'm the Best Man so kinda gotta be there !!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Blake will measure you up for the tux. That way you can get two birds stoned at once!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Now that would be funny! I have skipped weddings for tournaments before, but when your nuts you can get away with it.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Jason, you got that bow ready for this weekend? No changing strings or anything crazy like that the day before


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

What's the noise level like on the new APAs?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Apa rules


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> What's the noise level like on the new APAs?


They're single cam bows are smooth and silent!! And prob the deadest bow in my hand that I have ever shot. There is absolutely no hand shock to these bows which equates to quietness!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

SuphanXP said:


> They're single cam bows are smooth and silent!! And prob the deadest bow in my hand that I have ever shot. There is absolutely no hand shock to these bows which equates to quietness!!


How bout the dual cam offerings?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Dual cams are a little louder but your sacraficing it for speed ! But overall not any louder then the rest of the dual cam bows on the market !!! I like the dual for the speed but do find the wall a little mushy , but still dead in the hand.


----------

